# North Florida Gathering 2014 ???



## jammo (Aug 26, 2013)

What are the thoughts for a North Florida gathering in 2014?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 26, 2013)

Jam there is usualyly an official SMF N Fl Gathering annually. I not sure if there have been any dates planned for '14 but what I have read from the past years its usually in April (or atleast lasts years was early April) Even know its 12 hours from me, I plan to try to make it next year.


----------



## eman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have made all but the first one and last year. I promise that if there is ANY WAY you can attend.

This is the one to go to !


----------



## webowabo (Aug 29, 2013)

eman said:


> I have made all but the first one and last year. I promise that if there is ANY WAY you can attend.
> This is the one to go to !


Im a working on it eman.. Thumbs Up


----------



## bamafan (Aug 29, 2013)

Jerry usually sets the date around Dec.


----------



## dougmays (Aug 31, 2013)

Dont forget the South Florida Gathering also http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138307/2013-south-florida-gathering-3rd-annual-nov-8-10th

:)


----------



## theundadog904 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ill definitely be looking forward to this gathering!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2013)

UndaDog...   where will you be coming from ? (if profile was updated I wouldn't have to ask)...  anyways..  as Doug said..  we have the S FL Gathering coming up in a couple of months....


----------



## theundadog904 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm coming from Jacksonville


----------



## woodz (Dec 8, 2013)

I joined the site a little too late to attend the S. FL meet but I'm looking forward to attending the N. FL in '14..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Should be an announcement anytime now....


----------

